# Arboleas area



## Sally47 (Oct 18, 2015)

have not been to this area but very much interested anyone from around Almerea give us an idea what it's like please


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

If you are looking to buy there enquire about ANY property at the town hall before you do anything . They will tell you the exact status regarding legality of the vast majority of properties in the area.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

Google "AUAN" (the Almanzora ex-pat association) for correct information about the area 

Davexf


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Have a look at these posts from yours truly earlier this year:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/672650-arboleas.html#post6465609

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/672650-arboleas-2.html#post8007033

Anything else you would like to know just shout up.



Doggy


----------

